# CUV - Clinuvel Pharmaceuticals



## Disco Stu (11 December 2006)

This stock was formally Epitan (EPT). There was some buzz about it a year or two ago when they were looking at cosmetic applications for their melanotan drug. They are now more into clinical applications of the renamed drug.

It looks like they are still a couple of years off finalising the trials of the drugs. The last couple of days has seen sp climb a bit. Any one have any comments about this or the stock in general?


----------



## sam76 (11 December 2006)

*Re: CUV - Clinuvel Pharmaceuticals Ltd*

this stock had A LOT of chat over at hc.

be wary..


----------



## daaussie (28 December 2006)

with the recent rise, i think they have finally done it. the tanning industry is a huge industry, and their technology is a tanning compound, one that stimulates the body to make its own melanin, hence it is a real long-term tan, without needing to get burnt or tan in the sun! 
As far as I am aware, a tan is reactive in the sense that once your body is harmed by UV, it stimulates melanin production as a defence mechanism. CUV have a great compound because it is a natural hormone which stimulates the production of melanin without exposure to UV.
Great for long term tans, without needing a solarium, long periods on the beach, the time spent getting a tan, and best of all no UV exposure. 
I think it will be a hit in the industry.


----------



## daaussie (28 December 2006)

CUV finished the day on 69.5 cents! what a ride!


----------



## Disco Stu (28 December 2006)

It's been an interesting ride since they were down to around 0.30 during August. The volumes have been picking up since August as well compare to the months before as well.


----------



## G-Zilla (28 December 2006)

Hi guys,

im watching CUV as I have seen what malanotan II (a CUV1647 analogue) can do. Im interested does anyone know what happened to the trials of CUV1647 when it was called melanotan? As I have read it would seem like CUV1647 is being marketed as a clinical drug while melanotan was marketed as a cosmetic drug. From what i've seen Melanotan works brilliantly so im very interested to hear why they had to rename etc.

Cheers.


----------



## daaussie (29 December 2006)

Well, i bought cuv yesterday, and look today like it will go about 70-75cents. Nice choice 
I remember when it was called epitan, it went to $1.10 from 12cents!
I think (but cant remember exactly), that there was a change of management and they wanted a new name and to go overseas for capital raisings.


----------



## daaussie (29 December 2006)

cuv nearly at 75 cents, after 75 cents is gone, i think 80 cents will come into the picture very quickly


----------



## daaussie (2 January 2007)

I am hoping an announcment comes soon. 
The CUV share price looks like it will have another good day before trading commences.


----------



## Sean K (2 January 2007)

daaussie said:
			
		

> I am hoping an announcment comes soon.
> The CUV share price looks like it will have another good day before trading commences.



Looks good daaussie. Why has it run so hard recently?


----------



## daaussie (2 January 2007)

Wish I new, maybe their melanin (tanning product) has been contracted out? announcement to come up? fund manager interested? 
I think a lot of it is due to longer term investors buying in (like me) who realize that the gains to made off the cosmetic tanning and also as a therapy for people who do not tan at all are enormous!


----------



## daaussie (3 January 2007)

yesterday finished on range of 76.5-78 cents.
today looks like a good and consecutive gain for the stock again 
I hope it keeps going like this to $1-$2!


----------



## Disco Stu (3 January 2007)

SP is still on a steady rise - up to 0.83 at the moment. It will be interesting to see if there will be a pull back shortly.


----------



## daaussie (4 January 2007)

CUV is gold. I think we are looking at 90-95cents very soon, the stock is rising steadily and will be getting to $1 before long in my humble opinion!

There must be some really good news to come out of this.


----------



## G-Zilla (4 January 2007)

Hi Guys,

Though the people in this thread may be interested in what looks to be some kind of promotional video on the old Epitan website. 

Copy and paste into your windows media to view:
http://www.epitan.com.au/IRM/content/images/EpiTan_high.wmv

Cheers


----------



## daaussie (5 January 2007)

nice, thanks for that!


----------



## daaussie (10 January 2007)

CUV is well supported at 80 cents today.
lets hope all the profit taking is finished after the 815 cent huge sell order is finished.


----------



## G-Zilla (16 January 2007)

Hi guys, i no longer hold CUV but thought you would want to see the results of an email to the company asking if CUV1647 was being focused on clinical use:

(edited out names etc)

Thank you for your interest in Clinuvel. You are correct in your understanding that CUV1647 is not being developed for cosmetic application but is targeting pharmaceutical milestones. We seek to develop CUV1647 for patients worldwide affected by their adverse reactions to UV-radiation.

Clinuvel is currently conducting or preparing to conduct clinical trials for CUV1647 in the following UV-related disorders:

·        Squamous Cell Carcinoma (SCC) in organ transplant patients
 SCC is a malignant tumour of the skin, the second most common form of skin caner. SCC is caused by prolonged exposure to UV-radiation.

·        Actinic Keratosis (AK) in organ transplant patients
 AK is a pre-cancerous skin growth usually caused by sun exposure.

·         Polymorphic Light Eruption (PLE also known as PMLE)
PMLE is a severe sun-poisoning following exposure to UV-radiation.

·        Erythropoietic Protoporphyria (EPP)
 EPP is a rare inherited porphyrin metabolism disorder (caused by a fault in iron synthesis) that affects between one in 200,000 people. This condition, also known as absolute sun intolerance

·         Solar Urticaria (SU)
SU is an acute anaphylactic reaction to sun.

Clinuvel is preparing to start further Phase II and III clinical trials in Australia, Europe and the United States and remains on target to complete these in 2009.  Over the next few years and following the completion of the clinical development program, Clinuvel will be working closely with regulators to facilitate market approval of CUV1647.

Clinuvel


----------



## daaussie (24 January 2007)

CUV has an announcement. They have been approved for phase III trials. As far as I was aware only 5% of Biotechs make it this far.
Before market open, it looks like big investors are coming in. Maybe the announcement they were waiting for!
CUV is gold in my opinion.


----------



## daaussie (29 January 2007)

Stock trading firm has recommended CUV as a strong short and long term buy.

SEE: http://ept.irmau.com/irm/Company/ShowPage.aspx?CPID=1370


----------



## GOYCO (31 January 2007)

Hi Guys

This is my first foray into a biotech stock. Recommended by my brother. As I'm a novice in this area my questions may sound stupid but here goes. How long do phase III trials usually last, and how long until the product is accepted if proven safe?

cheers


----------



## daaussie (1 February 2007)

Hi, firstly I'd recommend reviewing their website and researching the previous trials yourself. Below is my opinion.
Well the product has already been tried and tested for a few years already in patients, and in hospitals for many years around the world including Australia. Even my friend who is a GP has reported trials being conducted in South Australian hospitals in patients. 
As the tanning product has passed these toxcity studies already over the years and in patients, it has made it to Phase III on this basis. Only about 5% of companies make it this far, making it very attractive to a full range of new investors (hence the recent price rise). 
Phase III is just really a final trial of the product in many more patients or trialees before it goes live to market, or before a larger pharmaceutical makes an offer to buy or licence it. 
In answer to your other question, the study takes as long as it takes to receive a benefit or for the product to work and not have any toxic side-effects in more patients, so the time taken to report a finding could be anything - 3,6,12,18 months. But i do not expect it to be towards the later part.
The other important part aside from trials, is Intellectual Property (patent protection). Important to prevent competitors from coming in. They have a full range of patents protecting the tanning product which is also reassuring.

Right now the price is 95 cents, and tollhurst noal has valued them at $1.48. which is great for any investor.

Cheers


----------



## GOYCO (1 February 2007)

Daaussie

Thanks for the information. It's very much appreciated. How they $1.48 is arrived at is well beyond me but even blind Freddy can see the potential of this product. The website video was very helpful. Plus I would love to get a tan without going into the sun and I bet a heap of white Pommies would love to as well.

Well I've buckled up for the ride lets see where it goes

cheers


----------



## Go Nuke (28 February 2007)

HAHA....Every other one of my stocks takes a dive todaY.....all but this one!!  

WOOT!


----------



## Disco Stu (28 March 2007)

This one is still on a steady rise, it got up to $1.20 this morning. The sell depth looks like it is starting to thin out so it will be interesting to see if people are looking to hold for the medium term or next ann. or sell out as the price continues to rise. Should make for an interesting week or two.


----------



## Go Nuke (28 March 2007)

Hey Disco Stu!
Sometimes i feel like we are the only 2 following this...lol.
Its doing great!
Barely even stumbbled during those 2 falls in SP's that we had a short time ago.

Could this company, possibly be a takover target soon?
All in all...keep going baby!:whip


----------



## Go Nuke (30 March 2007)

Oh I luv this stock!
I only have 3 biostocks...This 1, AVX and one more crap one that i dont want mention 

I wish i had have bought more shares in CUV......or they would have gone into ACR...both are goign great!


----------



## Go Nuke (20 April 2007)

wow...this stock has taken a bit of a turn.
It hit a all time high of $1.40 then turned tail

Probably because of the long time frame to get some results from the Phase 3 trials. 

MACD is turning down but there is still quite a lot of volume..so I think it will pick up again.

{Really..I wouldn't have a clue}


----------



## t_hearne (23 April 2007)

Any Ideas on the Trading Halt?


----------



## t_hearne (23 April 2007)

Fund Raising....


----------



## Go Nuke (23 April 2007)

Yeah sounds like fund raising.

DAM..I just bought AVX rights..Im all outa cash for anymore "fund raising"


----------



## Go Nuke (16 May 2007)

I have a question {If anyone is looking at CUV}

In reguards to the Share Purchase Plan which is being offered to me at a price of $1.07/share.....ah..why on earth would I pay that when I could easily go online now and purchase them for less?????

I mean its only a $30 brokerage fee Im gaining from buying them direct from Clinuvel.
Am I missing something here??

Thx
GN.

:microwave


----------



## kooka873 (24 May 2007)

Hi daasie,

Have had this one a couple of times, sure wish I brought in at 6c many years ago. The company is working hard. The magic year of 2008 is not far away for those who have held this stock for some time.

Good to see stock holding. New shares are being offered at $1.07,  current price of $1.025 is cheep by comparision. Hopefully they have enough funds now to get to 2008 without further dilution of SP/more shares being offered. 

ANZ holding almost 30% of this stock (or they did when last reviewed).

Kooka


----------



## Go Nuke (24 May 2007)

ANZ seem to have their hands in EVERYTHING! {Or so Ive noticed}

Im hopeing that the ann of further phase 3 trials will help keep the share price from drifting down too far.

I believe the EPP phase 3 trials are to begin this year as well as three phase 2 trials.


----------



## kooka873 (16 June 2007)

Hi Go Nuke,

The stock attracts a lot of hype & short term investors.
Its a good stock to have.

Whilst I'm not a technical chart analyst, I would honesty not be surprised to see the stock fall to the 60 - 70c mark (my guess), given chart announcement history & where they are at the moment in trials, it is disappointing at seeing where the SP is, but given the time period before the end of trials & the fact that no dividends are being paid - it will probably take many regular significant positiive announcements to keep the price up.

My holding is CUV has been in the RED more times than it's been in the black, but this biotech co. appears to have solid foundations so far.

Question is: What sort of SP figure are we likely to see for CUV in a few years time? Guess at $1.50???????

Kooka


----------



## kooka873 (16 June 2007)

Truth is, I'd like it to go way beyond $5, was erring on the extremely conservative side with the lame $1.50 mark

Kooka


----------



## Go Nuke (28 September 2007)

Is this stock a prime example of a stock to sell short?

I know very very little about shorting...but I'd guess that is whats been happening here.

People seem to have made their money on the announcements, now we have to wait for quite awile for any results so people have put there mulla elsewhere.


----------



## ianablue (9 January 2008)

No company announcement and up to 40% increase in sp and increase in volume today. Is there ann iminent?


----------



## jama_kj (9 January 2008)

not sure about whether one is expected but from the looks of it there must either be an expectation or insider trading. looks good on a down day


----------



## daaussie (9 January 2008)

judging from previous history and all, CUV was recommended by a broker as valued at $ 1.44 (or thereabouts) last year, following this announcement, it went from 40cents to $1.29 or so. The size of the trades were about similar to those made yesterday and this morning.

This is indicative of a broker with several large clients. Yesterday and today's buying pattern on a very bad and deflated ASX seems to indicate that perhaps there is no ann but just that this stock has been recommended again as a buy by the same (or another) broker?

Just a guess as I did invest last time and came out winning...


----------



## Go Nuke (9 January 2008)

Yeah what a load of BS in my opinion.

I mean dont get me wrong, Ive ben a holder of CUV for quite some timing but the sp having declined about 2/3's from what i bought in at.

They will surely get a ticket from the ASX for this.
Yes, this did happen in Aug and to a slightly lesser extent in Oct last year, before resuming its decline.
Perhaps its from people who have been shorting this stock for so long realised that it was about to turn around hence the reversal in the share price?

Does it work like that?
I don't know because Ive never shorted anything.
Anyway, if an announcement comes out then all the more sus in my opinion, however i think it will just turn out like the months of Aug and Oct 07.


(My inexperience means I'm still sitting on approx 50% loss even after today Oh well. learning as i go.)
And i thought now one followed this stock..lol.


----------



## Go Nuke (4 March 2008)

I dont know if anyone still follows this company or if I was the only one silly enough to buy and hold from $1, but I think the share price has found a good base of 32c with quite alot of share orders waiting to be filled for the buyers.

I also think that the sp chart looks like it was forming a bit of a "pan" shape.

Could finally be a positive outlook for the sp perhaps over the next few months?


----------



## daaussie (16 March 2008)

following it daily. nice announcement last week sent stock to 40 cents.

the price was crippled due to the general maket havok and US sub prime. Every1 is feeling it in many stocks across the board.

I agree with you that there is a barrier at about 35 cents. I have watched the stock daily, and in my view there looks like there will not be a low past 32.

I am holding from 43 cents, and dont have quite the loss u have GO NUKE, but I think this will be hit someday, dont know when though.


----------



## shane101 (26 March 2009)

Afamelanotide, in my opinion has the potential to be 10 times bigger than Viagra. Ive been using this drug for around 4 years now. Its truly incredible. I'm more than happy to share my experience so far if anyone is interested.


----------



## shane101 (26 March 2009)

Could somebody be so kind as to point me in the direction of another thread for CUV that's a bit more recent? Thanks.


----------



## juxtaposer (31 July 2010)

Been a while since this forum was active and CUV is sitting right on the edge of approval in EU following extremely successful phase 3 trials. 

CUV is very well cashed up. The Italian Govt has already approved with full rebate of costs to  to CUV for all of the EPP sufferers in Italy. EPP has a very small number of sufferers world wide. Next indication will be PLE which 10-20% of the population suffers from. Trials for other indications are well advanced. 

Ultimately this will be of benefit to anyone with skin sensitive to burning in the sun. It is more effective of people with light (white) skin, ie Caucasians.
Possibly the most effective protection against sunburn and skin cancer yet devised, it stimulates the body's natural production of melanin.

Clinuvel's product is now know as Senesse and is focusing on medical conditions rather than the side effect of tanning. 

Safety has been proved and efficacy is significant.

This could be approved in Europe any day now. Trials for FDA (US) approval are well advanced.


----------



## Mauries (12 November 2010)

*CUV Clinuvel*

CUV Clinuvel have disappeared off the ASX list> They were a valid company last week. Have they gone in to liquidation or been taken over?


----------



## Happy (12 November 2010)

http://clinuvel.com/

If it is their webpage, maybe you can find some answers here?


----------



## ACE-03 (12 November 2010)

*Re: CUV Clinuvel*



Mauries said:


> CUV Clinuvel have disappeared off the ASX list> They were a valid company last week. Have they gone in to liquidation or been taken over?




Hi Mauries, 

CUV's share price is bring consoliated. You can currently see the depth under CUVDA.


----------



## Mauries (14 November 2010)

Thanks
Have heard nothing from CUV about this.  I would have thought the company would be obliged to notify its shareholders


----------



## Pugt16 (31 July 2017)

Hey guys,
So first post, bringing a near 7 year old dead thread back to life is a great start! But it's better than starting a useless new thread i hope.

I've been looking into CUV for about a week now and i'm surprised by the apparent lack of interest in this company and this thread demonstrates this yet again. I'm a complete novice investor but i think (as does everyone else) that i can spot the next blockbuster when i see one. 

What i understand about Clinuvels position is, EMA approval, possibly FDA approval in the next year and a decent market potential with a condition called EPP (just for appetisers). My question is, what are your feelings about CUV being the next big bio blockbuster, or have i missed a big piece of the puzzle?

Cheers.


----------



## Knobby22 (31 July 2017)

Pugt16 said:


> Hey guys,
> So first post, bringing a near 7 year old dead thread back to life is a great start! But it's better than starting a useless new thread i hope.
> 
> I've been looking into CUV for about a week now and i'm surprised by the apparent lack of interest in this company and this thread demonstrates this yet again. I'm a complete novice investor but i think (as does everyone else) that i can spot the next blockbuster when i see one.
> ...



Is it the same blockbuster as 8 years ago? if so, they are really slow.


----------



## Pugt16 (31 July 2017)

Knobby22 said:


> Is it the same blockbuster as 8 years ago? if so, they are really slow.



I'm not sure what was happening 8 years ago. I was ready to buy some shares but i'm concerned the lack of interest means others are seeing what im not. I know a bit about pharmaceuticals and it seems they've got an effective, patented, approved drug. And as others here have said over a decade ago (haha) there's a lot of potential for such a drug.


----------



## Knobby22 (2 August 2017)

Pugt16 said:


> I'm not sure what was happening 8 years ago. I was ready to buy some shares but i'm concerned the lack of interest means others are seeing what im not. I know a bit about pharmaceuticals and it seems they've got an effective, patented, approved drug. And as others here have said over a decade ago (haha) there's a lot of potential for such a drug.




Had a look and it's interesting.  The drug is expensive and I think there are less costly standard drugs based on cortesoids which do have side effects. I read the news letter and the CEO needs an editor. The drug works yet they are burning cash, why?

I think the next annual report will be interesting. If you are in now you may see a good rise when it's released. I will wait to get a comprehensive understanding. they are also on the Nasdaq so when that report will happen I am unsure.


----------



## Pugt16 (2 August 2017)

Knobby22 said:


> Had a look and it's interesting.  The drug is expensive and I think there are less costly standard drugs based on cortesoids which do have side effects. I read the news letter and the CEO needs an editor. The drug works yet they are burning cash, why?
> 
> I think the next annual report will be interesting. If you are in now you may see a good rise when it's released. I will wait to get a comprehensive understanding. they are also on the Nasdaq so when that report will happen I am unsure.




Less costly drugs based on corticoids? I don't know that Scenesse or a-MSH is a corticoid. A peptide hormone yes, and the side effects from what i understand are very mild with limited or no serious side effects to date. I believe side effects are typically facial flushing, nausea, fatigue, redness at site of injection, somewhere in the vicinity of 15-30% rate of incidence. 

It is definitely an expressive drug, but most orphan drugs are. Is it too expensive? I don't really know and i guess it is well beyond the means of anyone but the rich and insured. 

"The drug works yet they are burning cash, why?" That's a good question, sadly my investor knowledge is lacking when it comes to data analysis. 

"I read the news letter and the CEO needs an editor." I find this an extremely interesting comment, what did you see that makes you say that?!


----------



## Knobby22 (2 August 2017)

Pugt16 said:


> "I read the news letter and the CEO needs an editor." I find this an extremely interesting comment, what did you see that makes you say that?!




He rambles, uses jargon. He isn't succinct.

That said , when the annual report is released we should be able to work out where the costs are.


----------



## greggles (23 April 2018)

Clinuvel Pharmaceuticals up $1.23 to $12.03 so far today. Strangely there have been no announcements for a few weeks now. 

This one has been a great performer and is currently at all-time highs. Anyone else following it?


----------



## kid hustlr (7 May 2018)

Well you can lead a horse to water but you can't make it drink.

I've stood idly by not buy(ing) this obvious one.

Starting to get to near ATH now so I'd be a little weary now.


----------



## kid hustlr (31 August 2018)

Has been a really good trading stock and has burst into new ATH today. No idea what it does but the chart looks good and although very whippy it has 'behaved well' for those who dare play.

I figure it could halve overnight so a pretty good one for the stock tipping thread as it's not my money.


----------



## kid hustlr (10 September 2018)

Incredibly difficult stock to trade but boy oh boy the long term holders have done ok from this one currently trading 18.80


----------



## Pugt16 (11 September 2018)

kid hustlr said:


> Incredibly difficult stock to trade but boy oh boy the long term holders have done ok from this one currently trading 18.80




Yes we have, but the roller coaster ride isn’t over. 

I posted in this thread at the start of this year to try and spread the word hoping someone would bite and maybe invest or at least ask questions. Strange this is that of the dozen people ive told about Clinuvel none of them have bitten. Most of whom would have quadrupled their money by now. 

I may yet be proven wrong.


----------



## avidiskota0015 (12 September 2018)

For the current quarter there has been a 66% increase in cash receipts from customers, at $10,388,000, compared to the same quarter last year.  The company has declared 2cents of dividend to be paid at October 08, 2018.


----------



## peter2 (17 February 2019)

CUV is another stock that has bounced with the market rally (Jan19 - Feb19). CUV is not on my trading radar because the daily volume and market depth are usually much to thin for me. 

What's interesting to me is the increasing volume that has been traded throughout this recent rally. You can see this on the daily chart. I don't know whether this is re-accumulation leading to another rally higher or distribution and falling prices. Price is close to it's yearly high and I'm favouring another BO higher.


----------



## Zaxon (17 February 2019)

peter2 said:


> CUV is not on my trading radar because the daily volume and market depth are usually much to thin for me.




Lack of market depth is always a problem.  You see an amazing stock, but a bid/ask the size of the Grand Canyon.  Still, sometimes the stock is too good to pass up.


----------



## Ann (24 March 2019)

I picked up on this stock after reading Kid Hustlr thread A New Beginning. 
It is a thoroughly enjoyable thread full of thrills and spills over time, with some great input by some of the members here. I can thoroughly recommend it if you haven't caught up with it yet. I enjoy these sort of threads as I am trying to lift myself out of being a long term slow investor into a short term trader without doing my dough, so far so good! Mind you, very early days yet, just over a month since I started. 
Now to the point of this post, CUV had a nasty fall recently, it appeared as though all the indicators were in positive territory. Then they put out a communique about how they were going, all seemed pretty positive until you got to the bit about Brexit and how it may negatively impact  the business, splat went the price and I can't see it lifting until Brexit is sorted.
However I then went back to my Indicators and had a closer look at the Weekly Twiggs Money Flow Indicator and it was then I saw it, the price was rising but the money flow was ever so gradually falling away. Good lesson I have learned, watch the longer term direction of the money flow on a rising stock.


----------



## Zaxon (24 March 2019)

Ann said:


> Then they put out a communique about how they were going, all seemed pretty positive until you got to the bit about Brexit and how it may negatively impact  the business, splat went the price and I can't see it lifting until Brexit is sorted.



It definitely was a severe reaction to what was basically an overall positive report.  It will be interesting to see whether your prediction about Brexit holds true, or whether it's a more temporary glitch.


----------



## Knobby22 (24 March 2019)

Looking at this company from a fundamental view, it is getting hard to see the price as cheap.PE ratio is nearly 100 after the fall.

The product which provides melatonin to skin that otherwise develops white patches due to a quite rare condition seems a very limited market.

At this stage I would like a medical opinion before investing. Some questions are:How much growth in earnings is there? Do you have up keep taking the product over your whole life?
Are their any competing products?


----------



## Pugt16 (29 March 2019)

Knobby22 said:


> Looking at this company from a fundamental view, it is getting hard to see the price as cheap.PE ratio is nearly 100 after the fall.
> 
> The product which provides melatonin to skin that otherwise develops white patches due to a quite rare condition seems a very limited market.
> 
> ...




I'm heavily invested and therefore heavily biased, and a lot of what is said about Clinuvel is based on speculation mostly because it is moving into unknown territory.

How much potential in earnings are there. Potentially a lot. Considering EPP indication alone the earnings are huge when Scenesse is available in Europe and hopefully the US come FDA approval. Nevermind Australia and Japan.

Then we have a similar scenario play out for Vitiligo and XP indications. 
Also consider the paediatric dose, and the two other formulations being developed for the last few years with subsidiary Singaporean company Vallaurix.

As far as taking the product over your whole life, with EPP it appears so. 3/4 doses per yr to maintain skin protection. Vitiligo studies haven't seen followup periods sufficient to give an answer. But suggest that the re-pigmentation that does occur is long lasting and regenerative to the melanocytes which lay dormant in the vitligous skin. 

It is also a safe drug with a safety profile of many decades, with minor side effects such as nausea and flushing of the face.

For those of us invested in Clinuvel the lack of attention is both flabbergasting and welcomed.

There are competing molecules being developed in the lab. But for all we can tell they are at best 5 years behind, much more likely 10 years +.


----------



## kid hustlr (10 May 2019)

Pugt16 said:


> I'm heavily invested and therefore heavily biased, and a lot of what is said about Clinuvel is based on speculation mostly because it is moving into unknown territory.
> 
> How much potential in earnings are there. Potentially a lot. Considering EPP indication alone the earnings are huge when Scenesse is available in Europe and hopefully the US come FDA approval. Nevermind Australia and Japan.
> 
> ...




Holding size in this thing would take stones but I think you are right. 

Stock is whippy, thin, it's a bio-tech play which is inherently risk but it behaves almost harmonically, as good as I've seen. It's also not mentioned anywhere which again is a great sign.






So what am I looking for?

Pull back into low 20's a base period on low volume and then a break on volume higher. If we get that I'll buy that reversal set up and look to add if it sets up again near previous highs.


----------



## Zaxon (10 May 2019)

I've been very happy with CUVs performance so far.  I'm up 70% since I bought it.


----------



## kid hustlr (17 May 2019)

Looks like history won't be repeating - already traded new highs today.

It's a silly comment to make but this stock just looks like it's going to $100.

do not hold.


----------



## Zaxon (17 May 2019)

kid hustlr said:


> It's a silly comment to make but this stock just looks like it's going to $100.



That's a long way to go


----------



## Miner (3 June 2019)

People who followed and commented CUV to go to $100, could today's fall be explained other than DJ fall on Friday ? Even after more than 10% fall in price, the PE is more than 100. Is it sustainable ? DNH

https://www.asx.com.au/asx/share-price-research/company/CUV

31.000
03 Jun 2019
DAILY-3.490-10.119% DAILY VOLUME198,077
MARKET CAP


1.69bn
BID30.920 OFFER31.120
# SHARES

48.96m DIVIDENDS
Most recent 0" class="ng-binding" style="box-sizing: border-box;">2c
Dividend ex-date 21/09/18
Dividend pay date 08/10/18
Franking 0%
Annual dividend yield
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 0.06%


----------



## Zaxon (3 June 2019)

Miner said:


> People who followed and commented CUV to go to $100, could today's fall be explained other than DJ fall on Friday ?



I think you need to look no further than what's happening with the broader market, and even more so, with small caps.  Most of my shares have fallen together, so CUV falls with the tide.  A single stock will nearly always be more volatile that an index, which represents an average of a basket of stocks.


----------



## Pugt16 (8 June 2019)

The drop was due to an announcement that the PDUFA for Scenesse has been extended by three months, from 8th July to the 6th October. 

Many see this as both good and bad news. Bad in the fact that patients and investors have been waiting long enough already. Good in the fact that in slightly increases the already strong likelihood of approval and gives more time to assure things are done properly before FDA decides the companies fate.



Miner said:


> People who followed and commented CUV to go to $100, could today's fall be explained other than DJ fall on Friday ? Even after more than 10% fall in price, the PE is more than 100. Is it sustainable ? DNH
> 
> https://www.asx.com.au/asx/share-price-research/company/CUV
> 
> ...


----------



## Pugt16 (9 October 2019)

FDA gave approval for Scenesse this morning.


----------



## jjbinks (9 October 2019)

Up 60%!


----------



## aus_trader (9 October 2019)

wow !!


----------



## barney (9 October 2019)

aus_trader said:


> wow !!




Speechless !!!!! … etc etc


----------



## aus_trader (10 October 2019)

barney said:


> Speechless !!!!! … etc etc



Congrats to any holders, nice X'mas present that has arrived early 
DNH.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 June 2020)

aus_trader said:


> Congrats to any holders, nice X'mas present that has arrived early
> DNH.



That was as much lasting use as most Xmas presents (buy on rumour, sell on fact?!)


----------



## Pugt16 (13 September 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> That was as much lasting use as most Xmas presents (buy on rumour, sell on fact?!)



I guess some would see it like that.
And I wonder how they'll see it when it's at $100.


----------



## xris (30 December 2021)

CUV: is One of my picks for the 2022 tipping Comp.
Perhaps the first Biomed company to synthesise and patent a bio-effective molecule


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 April 2022)




----------



## frugal.rock (31 August 2022)

4 cent divvy. Piddlers.
Punters like the results I guess.


----------

